# Kim Mitchell ES-335



## VHTO

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/sarnia/gibson-es-335-td-1972/1503377246?


----------



## laristotle

Fascinating.
If I were the seller, I'd contact Kim and ask him if he would write a letter of provenance.


----------



## TubeStack

That brass bridge is an abomination. Shame on you, Kim.


----------



## vadsy

I wonder if the seller was to omit the ties to Kim in the ad, would he be able to sell it for more?


----------



## keithb7

Is Kim M still a radio DJ in GTA?


----------



## player99

I sent Kim a message in case he wants it back.


----------



## Milkman

Unless he had more than one of these in that specific finish, I've seen him play that with Max.

I'm not a semi lover but I'd like to have that one.


----------



## StevieMac

I imagine Black Tar pickups would ooze other things besides rockn roll


----------



## Adcandour

I think it's very ugly.


----------



## player99




----------



## Milkman

keithb7 said:


> Is Kim M still a radio DJ in GTA?



Not for a few years now.

I think he may have had some health problems as well, but I think recovered.


----------



## Milkman

Adcandour said:


> I think it's very ugly.


Yeah for me the only appeal is having seen him play it a few times during a very happy and on reflection, carefree period in my life.

I watched Kim play Beyond The Moon on that baby, and then minutes later watched RUSH perform A Farewell to Kings.

Those were great days and great music.


----------



## hagfan

It certainly seems to be his 335. If not, it's been modified the same ... what's the chance of 2 people putting that awful bridge on exactly the same walnut 335 ....

Saw him play this A LOT !! Back in the late 70's, through 2 Fender Twin's it sounded great back then.

And yes Milkman, Beyond The Moon was the 1st song that came to mind for me as well, then High Class in Borrowed Shoes !!!


----------



## greco

Adcandour said:


> I think it's very ugly.


I agree...and I typically like walnut 335s.


----------



## VHTO

hagfan said:


> It certainly seems to be his 335. If not, it's been modified the same ... what's the chance of 2 people putting that awful bridge on exactly the same walnut 335 ....
> 
> Saw him play this A LOT !! Back in the late 70's, through 2 Fender Twin's it sounded great back then.
> 
> And yes Milkman, Beyond The Moon was the 1st song that came to mind for me as well, then High Class in Borrowed Shoes !!!


I contacted a mutual friend who let Kim know about it. He has confirmed that it’s his old guitar


----------



## SaucyJack

He's active on twitter as well. He might confirm it there as well.


----------



## bentwire17

Kinda cool 335 , but that bridge has been recessed into the top layer. So putting an original bridge back on her ain’t likely without a very noticeable recess.
Kim looked to use different pups in this back in the day and that master volume pot near the pickguard was not in at least some of the pics from that era.


----------



## vadsy

the day anyone plays Patio Lanterns on a guitar it drops in value,. fact


----------



## Wardo

Max Webster played at my high school..lol


----------



## Paul M

Wardo said:


> Max Webster played at my high school..lol


Max Webster played at *everybody's* highschool.


----------



## byronmaiden

Fuck I wish. Delisle Composite would have never been the same.


----------



## laristotle

Can't say if our school had the Max Machine, but we did have Steppenwolf, Zon and pre- Gowan (Rhinegold).


----------



## cboutilier

laristotle said:


> Can't say if our school had the Max Machine, but we did have Steppenwolf, Zon and pre- Gowan (Rhinegold).


We had Muchmusic DJs, once. Something got fucked up in the generational shift


----------



## StratCat

cboutilier said:


> We had Muchmusic DJs, once. Something got fucked up in the generational shift


Erica Ehm?


----------



## Sugar

VJs*


----------



## hedzup

We had Santers, Goddo, David Wilcox, Teenage Head and FM during my 5 long years of high school .


----------



## Merlin

Milkman said:


> Unless he had more than one of these in that specific finish, I've seen him play that with Max.
> 
> I'm not a semi lover but I'd like to have that one.


I have pics somewhere of Kim playing a Gibson semi with a walnut top at my HS in the late 70’s. Not sure whether it was this one.


----------



## player99

We should all chip in and buy it back for him.


----------



## laristotle

player99 said:


> We should all chip in and buy it back for him.


I'm sure that he sold for a reason.


----------



## cboutilier

Sugar said:


> VJs*


I figured y'all were too old to know what a VJ way 

We actually did have one live show in high school. Classified did a hip-hop show for a dance once. Got to hang out with him and shit. Good times.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> I'm sure that he sold for a reason.


LOL, yeah probably the same reason we all sell guitars that play like butter and are easily the best guitar we have ever owned, et cetera, et cetera


----------



## player99

laristotle said:


> I'm sure that he sold for a reason.


He was making a living as a musician and had to pay bills is a pretty common reason.


----------

